# Suche XD-Freilauf für Gen 1 der gesichert 12 fach 1275 kompatibel ist



## THREE60 (14. Juni 2020)

Liebes Forum,
suche für die Newmen MTB Naben der GEN1 einen XD Freilauf, der gesichert mit Eagle 1275 12fach kompatibel ist.
*Die Chargen im Handel (Einen von zwei Händlern habe ich bereits getestet) scheinen fehlerhaft zu sein. *
Das Anzugsmoment von 40Nm wird nicht erreicht.
Ebenso konnte der Hersteller nur bei Gen2 weiterhelfen und nun ist leider auf Tauchstation gegangen.
An meinem Newmen HR aus 2017 harmonieren XD Freilauf und 12 fach wunderbar. Sram kann eine Ursache an den Kassetten gesichert ausschließen.

Danke für ein Angebot per PM. Sehe da hohes Potential wenn
noch jemand einen Ersatzfreilauf aus 2017 und ggf. 2018 hat.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MG (14. Juni 2020)

THREE60 schrieb:


> Liebes Forum,
> suche für die Newmen MTB Naben der GEN1 einen XD Freilauf, der gesichert mit Eagle 1275 12fach kompatibel ist.
> *Die Chargen im Handel (Einen von zwei Händlern habe ich bereits getestet) scheinen fehlerhaft zu sein. *
> Das Anzugsmoment von 40Nm wird nicht erreicht.
> ...



Hallo Ralf,
ich werde aus deinem post irgendwie nicht schlau ...
1- was ist genau das Problem?
2- hast Du mit uns schon Kontakt aufgenommen oder meinst Du uns mit „auf Tauchstation gegangen“?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THREE60 (14. Juni 2020)

12 Fach/Eagle Kassette 1275 rutscht auf den letzten Gewindegängen des Freilaufs durch und zieht Späne am Freilauf und es werden nicht ansatzweise 40Nm erreicht.
11-fach funktioniert, aber das fahre und brauche ich nicht mehr.

Die beanstandeten Freiläufe waren schon bei eurem Tim J. Leider wurde nur Gen2 getauscht. Warum Gen1 nicht getauscht wurde ist mir ein Rätsel, da der Kontakt abgerissen ist. Bitte mal PM schicken. Dann leite ich die Email Konversation weiter.

Mein anderer SL.A30 Laufradsatz aus 2017 macht weiterhin viel Freunde in Kombination mit Eagle. 
Habe immer noch die Hoffnung, dass sich eine technische Lösung finden lässt.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MG (15. Juni 2020)

Hallo Ralf,
Deine Kassetten wurden wie geschrieben von Sram geprüft, diese sind in Ordnung.
Die Kassetten wurden dann anschließend von uns auf mehreren verschiedenen XD Freiläufen ohne Probleme montiert. Die 40 Nm werden erreicht und das Gewinde ist danach in Ordnung.
Wir konnten auf keinem Freilauf, weder mit Gen1 noch mit Gen2, ein Problem feststellen.
Nachdem sowohl die Kassetten als auch die Freiläufe in Ordnung sind gehen wir von einem Montagefehler aus.
Wir haben Dir dennoch einen Freilauf auf Kulanz ersetzt.

VG Michi


----------



## THREE60 (15. Juni 2020)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Lass uns das mal zunächst per PM fortsetzen.
Gruß
Ralf


----------

